# Long Wait Time in 189 Visa - Assessment in Progress



## ranganatham1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dear All,

I have submitted my Visa application on *29th November 2015*. Case Officer requested me to submit PCC and medicals on *8th December 2015* that I submitted them on *12th December 2015*. Since then the status of my application had been changed to Assessment in Progress. It's been more than 3 months that the status hasn't changed. Their service standard says Visa application will be finalized within 3 months. However, mine has exceeded that service standards and there is no communication from the immigration department.

I have sent couple of emails to CO asking that if they need any more information or documents from me to finalize my application and received NO response from them.

This waiting is getting painful and I have no idea where my application got stuck and what is going to happen.

My uncle lives in Australia. Is there a way I can authorize him to check the status of my application with the immigration department on my behalf? As they won't provide him the information unless I authorize him to do so.

Kindly suggest the way forward as I am seriously worried due to this long wait time.

Thank you very much!

Regards,
Ranganath


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Ranganath,

I can understand your situation. I will suggest you to have patience. From last 6 months, DIBP is taking extra time in visa grant. I have few cases, where my client received visa grant within 1 month of submission of documents. But at the same time, I have few cases, where it has taken 4 to 6 months.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor

Registered Migration Agent, Australia (MARN: 1066506)
Licensed Adviser NZ Immigration (License No: 201002178)


----------



## cisco (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Sanjayai
I lodged my file on 19 july 2015 60 points.Co assigned in August and job verification in sep.Till then when i call them or mail them they reply that this is routine process.Can you guide me what they are doing with my file like its positive or negative or what kind of situation is this.Please reply and guide me.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's neither positive nor negative, it's simply processing. All you can do is wait. Perhaps after another 6-8 weeks you could send a polite email asking if they require any more information to finalise your application, but be prepared for a response that it's routine processing.


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

cisco said:


> Hi Sanjayai
> I lodged my file on 19 july 2015 60 points.Co assigned in August and job verification in sep.Till then when i call them or mail them they reply that this is routine process.Can you guide me what they are doing with my file like its positive or negative or what kind of situation is this.Please reply and guide me.


Mate, I fully understand your situation.

I will just say, if you have done everything right, you should not get tense.A client of mine from India, working with L & T, received his grant after 4.5 months of employer verification.

Have faith and you will get a positive news very soon.

Cheers,

Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)

Homepage


----------



## ranganatham1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Sanjayay,

When you say employer verification, you mean they will check with all the applicants previous employers whether this person was working with them or not in the mentioned duration, right?

However, the verification of roles and responsibilities that person was doing in his previous companies was done by Australian Computer Society during ACS Skill Assessment, right?

So, what other verification DIBP must be doing that is taking so long?

I got my ACS Skill Assessment report in 4 days and got the invitation to apply for Visa on the same day when I submitted my EOI.

Regards,
Ranganath


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

ranganatham1 said:


> Hi Sanjayay,
> 
> When you say employer verification, you mean they will check with all the applicants previous employers whether this person was working with them or not in the mentioned duration, right?
> 
> ...


Hi Ranganath,

DIBP has its own check. What ACS did, DIBP has nothing to do with it.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)

Homepage


----------



## ami27 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Sanjayai,

I am from India and I have submit my EOI for subclass 189/190/489. My SOL Code is 261313 and point is 60 for 189, 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. How long it will take for get invitation or sponsored letter ?

Regards,
Ami


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

ami27 said:


> Hello Sanjayai,
> 
> I am from India and I have submit my EOI for subclass 189/190/489. My SOL Code is 261313 and point is 60 for 189, 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. How long it will take for get invitation or sponsored letter ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

190 / 489-----It is very difficult to predict because how good is your IELTS result + how good was your submission in relation to proper settlement---I have no idea. State sponsorship right now for IT occupations is most difficult. You need extreme good work.

189-----In my view, in this financial year, I am not optimistic. During 17th Feb. 2016 draw, they picked guys with 60 points for EOI date 12th dec. 2015. So 3 months.

75 % of the current financial year is almost over.

I am writing again, this is just my guess. I may prove wrong.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)

Homepage


----------



## ami27 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank You for reply.

My IELTS score is only 6.5 overall. For 189 I think I have to wait.. But It might possible that atleast around July -August I may be invited.

In June or July every year list is updated right?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Your overall IELTS is irrelevant, only the lowest score counts as it determines how many points you can claim.


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

ami27 said:


> Thank You for reply.
> 
> My IELTS score is only 6.5 overall. For 189 I think I have to wait.. But It might possible that atleast around July -August I may be invited.
> 
> In June or July every year list is updated right?


Get 7 each in IELTS.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)

Homepage


----------



## ami27 (Mar 14, 2016)

My detail score is like L : 7, R-W-S : 6 . I am not claiming any point for this IELTS as I will get 10 points if I have 7 in each module.



Maggie-May24 said:


> Your overall IELTS is irrelevant, only the lowest score counts as it determines how many points you can claim.


----------



## ami27 (Mar 14, 2016)

7 in each module is necessary for subclass 189 ?



My Immigration Help said:


> Get 7 each in IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

ami27 said:


> 7 in each module is necessary for subclass 189 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ranganatham1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello Sanjayai,

I have 70 points in total that includes SUPERIOR rating in English language test. I had been invited to apply for the Visa on the same day my EOI was submitted.

I just wonder if background verification is taking a long time for DIBP to grant the Visa or they don't have open positions currently under my nominated occupation that is making them keeping my application in pending until the requirements open up again. Either way, this waiting is becoming more and more headache.

I had sent couple of emails to them too to check if they need any additional information or documents from me to finalize my application and got NO response.

It's almost nearing 4 months since I submitted the Visa application and has NO status update on it whatsoever.

I was told initially that Austrialian PR is happening very fast these days and Visas will be granted well within their service standards. It didn't happen in my case and few other cases that you mentioned.

Regards,
Ranganath


----------



## jimmy_16 (Jul 9, 2016)

Dear friends

A Case officer (initials LW) from GSM Adelaide is allocated on 11th Aug for my 189-visa application and has requested for additional information. I replied to her email on 14th Aug, informing that my wife is pregnant and that she would not be able to complete her chest x-ray until the birth of our child. I also requested for clarification in the same email on below points. 

1.	My name as per the Date of Birth Certificate and Educational Certificates is having space between first name and the last name. However, on the passport name appeared without having space between the first name and the last name. Please advise, if I should take a new passport with space between the names to support the slight difference.
2.	Further, in the Request Checklist it is mentioned that my son has to submit Police Clearance Certificates who is only 2 years old. Whereas, PCC is not mentioned for my wife. Please advise, whether Police Clearance Certificates are required for my son (or) for my wife. 
I would highly appreciate if seniors in this forum can provide their inputs on the above clarification points. 

It has been exactly two weeks I sent her an email and she has not yet responded. Please advise whichever is better to call case officer or send a reminder email!

Thanks so much!


----------



## rarora1410 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi can some one tell me how long it takes to get visa grant after submitting all the documents.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

It can take as little as 5 days for a grant ready application from a low risk country, to 12 months. I've heard of some people waiting 8-10 months who were from high risk countries. They say average time is 3 months. Of course, this all hinges on checks that DIBP does.


----------



## rarora1410 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Hi*



LadyRogueRayne said:


> It can take as little as 5 days for a grant ready application from a low risk country, to 12 months. I've heard of some people waiting 8-10 months who were from high risk countries. They say average time is 3 months. Of course, this all hinges on checks that DIBP does.


Hi thanks for the reply, I am from India and as per my knowledge India is not under high risk country.
7th June completed medicals,CO was appointed on 14 June 2016,submitted my wifes PCC on June end ,submitted my PCC and additional documents on 4th Aug.
Its been 3.5 months since the case officer has been appointed and 8 weeks since all other documents submitted.But no response from CO.

Any one lately received VGL.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

rarora1410 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, I am from India and as per my knowledge India is not under high risk country.
> 7th June completed medicals,CO was appointed on 14 June 2016,submitted my wifes PCC on June end ,submitted my PCC and additional documents on 4th Aug.
> Its been 3.5 months since the case officer has been appointed and 8 weeks since all other documents submitted.But no response from CO.
> 
> Any one lately received VGL.


Any country that isn't eligible for an ETA is considered high risk, which includes India.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Any country that isn't eligible for an ETA is considered high risk, which includes India.


Thank you for verifying that Maggie. I thought India was considered high risk. That being said, I have heard of other people from India who applied for the 189 that it took 270 days or so to get their visa grants. I guess it all depends on what kind of checks DIBP does. A lot of the time, it's waiting on employment verification. If your employers don't answer back right away, or at all, this holds up the process.


----------



## rarora1410 (Sep 23, 2016)

*hi*



LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thank you for verifying that Maggie. I thought India was considered high risk. That being said, I have heard of other people from India who applied for the 189 that it took 270 days or so to get their visa grants. I guess it all depends on what kind of checks DIBP does. A lot of the time, it's waiting on employment verification. If your employers don't answer back right away, or at all, this holds up the process.


Hi i did my assessment under AMSA authority and filed visa under Shipping Officer category. For that i flew to Sydney to give my exam to AMSA authorities.So regarding verification all was done by AMSA and letter was issued to me.All the things were happening fast before election.I don't know whats happening lately.

Can you tell me what if a person can not make entry in the country under the specific time mentioned in the grant?As i need to go for my sailing and that can go from 5-8 months.What if grant comes when i am on sailing and time frame to make entry would be 3 months.
Thanks


----------



## sabershiro (Oct 14, 2016)

ranganatham1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on *29th November 2015*. Case Officer requested me to submit PCC and medicals on *8th December 2015* that I submitted them on *12th December 2015*. Since then the status of my application had been changed to Assessment in Progress. It's been more than 3 months that the status hasn't changed. Their service standard says Visa application will be finalized within 3 months. However, mine has exceeded that service standards and there is no communication from the immigration department.
> 
> ...


Hi Ranganath

Did you get your visa? If yes when did you get it? I lodged my sister's visa application in March 2016 and we are still waiting for it... 

Please advise

Thanks
Reshma


----------



## Shining_raccoon (Oct 15, 2016)

ami27 said:


> Hello Sanjayai,
> 
> I am from India and I have submit my EOI for subclass 189/190/489. My SOL Code is 261313 and point is 60 for 189, 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. How long it will take for get invitation or sponsored letter ?
> 
> ...


I have a similar story to share.
I started EOI in March and immediately got ITA within a month. Submission of all docs took a while as my kid's papers were not ready...its complicated and irrelevant. 
Anyways got medical and police certs as well as early as in july 2016. Kid's info got completed in August and his medical in last week of Sep. 
Now the processing is going on and if i am not wrong it takes equal to or more than 3 months as standard. 
I applied from Singapore and my consultant told me...i should be hearing something from DIBP as early as end of Oct if not earlier. So it really depends i guess...


----------



## Samnet (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi
I was wondering if you could provide me with some information about extra check ?
1- why some cases face extra check (security check)?
2-what factors are involved? is it completely random?
3-how long does it take?
4-how can be sure if a case is under extra check or not?


----------



## apache (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Sanjayai,

I have applied for 189 , my 2 year kid has autism and i have received a reply from case officer saying that its not favourable for my application . I guess that my application will be rejected . Can i reapply once my kids autism is fully gone ?


----------



## satijaajay (Oct 2, 2016)

*long wait itme*

hi Sanjayayi,
I submitted my PCC and Medicals on 27 july 2016 but have not received the grant so far. what should I do?


My Immigration Help said:


> Hi Ranganath,
> 
> I can understand your situation. I will suggest you to have patience. From last 6 months, DIBP is taking extra time in visa grant. I have few cases, where my client received visa grant within 1 month of submission of documents. But at the same time, I have few cases, where it has taken 4 to 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## saneeshp (Jun 16, 2016)

ami27 said:


> Thank You for reply.
> 
> My IELTS score is only 6.5 overall. For 189 I think I have to wait.. But It might possible that atleast around July -August I may be invited.
> 
> In June or July every year list is updated right?


Yes the List is updated first of july every year


----------



## saneeshp (Jun 16, 2016)

rarora1410 said:


> Hi can some one tell me how long it takes to get visa grant after submitting all the documents.


From my experience of following this website and similar queries, I have learnt that time taken for grant varies from case to case. What applies to one doesn't necessarily apply to the others. And there has been cases reported with grants issued in a week's time and cases where it has taken 3-9 months for grant.


----------



## saneeshp (Jun 16, 2016)

satijaajay said:


> hi Sanjayayi,
> I submitted my PCC and Medicals on 27 july 2016 but have not received the grant so far. what should I do?


Please wait, there have been situations where it took more than 6 months for a grant.


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 17, 2016)

ranganatham1 said:


> Hello Sanjayai,
> 
> I have 70 points in total that includes SUPERIOR rating in English language test. I had been invited to apply for the Visa on the same day my EOI was submitted.
> 
> ...


Hi Ranganath

I wpuld like to know if you get your visa? how long it took?

Thank you for your response!


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 17, 2016)

rarora1410 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, I am from India and as per my knowledge India is not under high risk country.
> 7th June completed medicals,CO was appointed on 14 June 2016,submitted my wifes PCC on June end ,submitted my PCC and additional documents on 4th Aug.
> Its been 3.5 months since the case officer has been appointed and 8 weeks since all other documents submitted.But no response from CO.
> 
> Any one lately received VGL.


Hi!

do you have any response of your visa? i send the additions documentos on august 17th but i havent recieved any answer!

thank you for your responde


----------



## SoggyFries (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow guys!

I chance upon this page while searching why my visa application is taking so long, and it feels so good to see that I'm not alone in this.

I sent in additional documents on August 22 and have not received any answer yet!

This wait is killing me...

Just wondering, did you guys apply on your own or with an agent?


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi! Im still waiting! And we applied with and agent!. Yesterday he told us to be patient because sometimes it takes to more than 3 months and the only thing you can do is to wait and be patient.!

Please tell us when you get your visa!


----------



## relwell (Sep 30, 2015)

mtri23 said:


> Hi! Im still waiting! And we applied with and agent!. Yesterday he told us to be patient because sometimes it takes to more than 3 months and the only thing you can do is to wait and be patient.!
> 
> Please tell us when you get your visa!


I was recently granted my 189, you can see my timeline below. It turned out to be between 3-4 months. The waiting was not easy by any stretch of the imagination.

All I can say is be prepared to move with your next steps once it comes in!


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 17, 2016)

relwell said:


> I was recently granted my 189, you can see my timeline below. It turned out to be between 3-4 months. The waiting was not easy by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> All I can say is be prepared to move with your next steps once it comes in!


Omg so happy for u!
I hope we get our visa soon!


----------



## kmb_cuet (Dec 13, 2016)

Sub class -189 applied on April 5,2016 last call received for more information on October 26,2016 and provide till than waiting. Happy to see i am not alone here.This waiting is really painful hope immigration officers can feel our pain. Best wishes for all of us.


----------



## faizaan24 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi sanjayi,

I applied for 190 Visa on 21-April-2016 and still my visa is in waiting. Its been 10 months now. CO contact me on 5 June for medical and I submitted within a week. Then after I faced a negative reply from CO on 23 Dec-16 that they could not be succeed in verification of my graduation degree during their check. They said that no one is pick up call on university given numbers to perform check and ask me to give explanation. I gave them explanation as well as provide supporting documents on 12 Jan-17. Then after no further contact. Its been very long time and really frustrating for me to wait even I provide all documents genuine.Please guide me what I can do next?


----------



## kmb_cuet (Dec 13, 2016)

*Got Visa For Sub 189*

Guys 
I have got my dream visa for sub 189 on last 10 feb 2017. We 4 got visa Al ham dulillah.

First entry must need to do on 26 April 2017. Planning to fly April 15 onwords from Dhaka Bangladesh to Sydney. Any body else also have that good news? or any one planning to move on same? Haven't book ticket yet . Pray for us.


----------



## AA1986 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?

*Timeline*
Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
CO Contact:- 5th Nov 2016
Docs uploaded:- 16th Nov 2016
Employment Verification:- 10th Dec 2016
Visa Grant:- _Still Waiting_

Regards


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

AA1986 said:


> Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?
> 
> *Timeline*
> Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
> ...


Your only slightly above the service standard, considering Xmas was inbetween it's not an excessively long period of time.

Relwell's visa took 6 months for instance.


----------



## AA1986 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mania said:


> Your only slightly above the service standard, considering Xmas was inbetween it's not an excessively long period of time.
> 
> Relwell's visa took 6 months for instance.


Thanks mate for reply, tentatively I shall expect this month end??....what takes long...is it security check??


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

AA1986 said:


> Thanks mate for reply, tentatively I shall expect this month end??....what takes long...is it security check??


I wouldn't expect any set time with Australian immigration, they are a law unto their own when it comes to timeframes at the moment...

There are multiple things that could delay an application.


----------



## vikkyp86 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Friends

I had been waiting for my visa since long now more than 8 months, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when expect my visa grant?
I had lodged my 189 visa on jul 13 2016 in australia.We are staying in australia.
On august 2nd they asked indian police check certificates.I submitted on same day.
In october 13 2016 they asked my india employment payslips and servcie certificate. I submitted on october 18, 2016.
After that we send reminder on nov 2016. 
Still my visa status is showing assessment in progress.

Thanks,
Vikky


----------



## JRS (Sep 1, 2014)

ami27 said:


> Thank You for reply.
> 
> My IELTS score is only 6.5 overall. For 189 I think I have to wait.. But It might possible that atleast around July -August I may be invited.
> 
> In June or July every year list is updated right?


Do we get eligibility for 6.5 IELTS?


----------



## husamin (Mar 31, 2017)

My Immigration Help said:


> Hi Ranganath,
> 
> I can understand your situation. I will suggest you to have patience. From last 6 months, DIBP is taking extra time in visa grant. I have few cases, where my client received visa grant within 1 month of submission of documents. But at the same time, I have few cases, where it has taken 4 to 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hello Sanjayai,

I need your advise. I'm about to lodge my visa 189 and had a shock of my life. My wife's took her PTE and couldn't score the required overall to prove her functional english requirement and the results were out yesterday evening. I was upset and started looking at the alternatives as she has clearly stated that she won't go back to the testing again. Found that we can get a confirmation from the school and her intermediate college that her studies were completed with English as instruction language. I have engaged my relatives to fetch these declarations signed off by the respective principals.

To my agony just now, I received a notification from PTE that the score report has been sent to DIBP. Say I lodge the visa while checking the option "yes, dependent has the functional english" and submit the declaration from school(primary/secondary) and intermediate (senior secondary school) will it conflict and treated as improper? DIBP already received her PTE score report which states she didn't score the needed to prove her functional english...

The only worry I have at the moment is,if I submit the bonafide cert from school confirming the medium of instruction to be English and if the CO finds about the PTE ( thanks to Pearson for making my life miserable) would it jeopardize my case in any way?

This is the only concern. I hope I had found the link to australian education system before. I could have saved time and lodged the visa almost a month ago.


----------



## Jatindersingh81 (May 18, 2017)

My Immigration Help said:


> Hi Ranganath,
> 
> I can understand your situation. I will suggest you to have patience. From last 6 months, DIBP is taking extra time in visa grant. I have few cases, where my client received visa grant within 1 month of submission of documents. But at the same time, I have few cases, where it has taken 4 to 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjayai

I am from India and I applied for subclass 189 in August 2016 but I am still waiting for the outcome of my visa application.

Following are my timelines. 
Submitted EOI with 70 points - 1st August 2016
Received notification on same day to submit fees and documents 
Submitted fees - 12 August 2016
Received notification to submit pending documents like Police verification certificate, experience certificate etc - 25 August 2016
Last date to submit documents - 21st September 2016
Submitted all documents - 19th September 2016
Grant - - - still waiting as of 19th May 2017

I don't know if there is anything wrong with the docs I sent or how long it's going to take to complete the process. I sent a couple of emails to Border.gov.au in Dec 2016 asking for status and I got a reply in March 2017 that they have large number of applications which is why my application is taking time.

This wait is killing. I want to know Will it be a problem if I send multiple emails to my CO? What is the maximum timeline for immi department to complete a case?


----------



## Sarah1981 (Jun 27, 2017)

hello 

We submited everything on 15 jan 2017 and then Medicals and police clearances on 12 April 2017 , on 6 june 2017 a local integrity officer in Dubai contacted my husbands Employer and requested them to verify his employment which they did on the same day, we havent heard back since, my questions are, 

1) what do we do now, i know we have to wait but is there a timeline as to how long ? 2) we will complete 7 months on 15 July 2017 since we lodged , could it take longer? 
3) Assessment in Progress for the past month maybe more, will this change or do they send the visa grant anyway without changing the status.?


----------

